# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Lỗi Windows >  Hướng dẫn cài driver cho đuôi .sys

## xuxulinh0993

mình có 1 cái usb device, driver của nó chỉ có mấy file .inf và .sys. vậy cao thủ nào biết cách cài driver kiểu này không giúp mình với. thanks a lot!!!

----------


## pesttykl

những dạng đuôi này thật ra gặp nhiều đó thôi bạn .chẳng qua là bạn chưa bị bện thiếu file thôi , chứ các driver bị lỗi file .sys cũng phải cài lại là bình thường 

cho nên bạn làm như sau .down đủ các file của nó .sys .nếu là nén rar thì bung nén ra desktop hoặc một thư mục nào đó .cắm usb device vào máy .tiếp đến chuột phải mycomputor/manage/manage device /nhìn sang bên phải thấy biểu tượng của usb device other .ban chuột phải lên nó chọn update .sau đó trỏ chuột từ đường browse về thư mục hoặc desktop chứa file sys đó rồi cho scan tự động để nó đưa file thiếu vào system32 

nếu bạn ko làm được bạn có thể cài teamview5 .mình sẽ làm trên máy của bạn cho bạn

----------


## hoang_kisirong

thanks bạn, mình cài được rồi. không phải bị lỗi hay thiếu file, mà chỉ tại mình không tắt chương trình diệt virut đi thôi, sau khi tắt đi thì ngon lành. [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img])

----------

